# Frame it and Hang Help Please.



## DarkShadow (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello everyone. I am looking to have a Print made and I am getting overwhelmed by the options available. Sizes,Canvas prints, metal Prints,Glossy,Matt,sheer. A minimum size of  11 X 16 or up.I am really confused what to go for and where to have it done. I know what Canvas looks like and standard matt and glossy prints but I don't know how metal prints look or sheer. What do you guys think  would look the best. This is the one I want a Print of.Thanks


----------



## pjaye (Jul 8, 2015)

Sorry, can't help (I only like canvas, not the metal ect. ) but wanted to say that picture is gorgeous.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 8, 2015)

David, I haven't had a metal print made of my images yet but I think this one would be a really good candidate for that.


----------



## waday (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm pretty sure @jsecordphoto has done metal prints? May want to check with him if you're considering metal?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 8, 2015)

symplybarb said:


> Sorry, can't help (I only like canvas, not the metal ect. ) but wanted to say that picture is gorgeous.


Thanks Barb appreciate the compliment.



ronlane said:


> David, I haven't had a metal print made of my images yet but I think this one would be a really good candidate for that.


Thanks Ron.



waday said:


> I'm pretty sure @jsecordphoto has done metal prints? May want to check with him if you're considering metal?


Thank Waday,I may have to give him a hala


----------



## ronlane (Jul 8, 2015)

David, I don't know who told me this but a photographer that I respect told me to print this one on metal. I'm still not sure yet.

I post this for comparison to yours. I think that the waves would look WAY better than this one on metal. JMHO!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 8, 2015)

No printing advice, but WOW, is that image ever stunning?! Incredible light.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks Jazzie. I  never usually see me work as super special but on this one,I am very proud of. I was so ready for this shot,look to my right,checked out the light and set my exposure accordingly before even approaching the Snowy Egret.I got as low as I could on some risky terrain for this  shot.


----------



## Designer (Jul 8, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> What do you guys think  would look the best.


Given the general sharpness of this image, I would not print it on any textured or matte finish paper.  I see this shot looking best on glossy.

IMO it is also not the type of subject matter that would work well on metal, so I would not use that either.  

One suggestion:

Go to your local cheap-ass printer and get some 8x10's:  One on glossy, one on eggshell, and one on matte, then take them home and let them work on you for a week or so.  Then get the larger size in the gloss that you want.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 8, 2015)

I really like Designer's idea of printing a couple first; maybe at Costco to see what looks best.  Because metal can be so expensive, it makes it tough to decide (for me).

We had this one printed on metal and it came at very well 


Western Scrub Jay by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

It's the only metal print we've done because it was a freebie.  I think the coupon came with the Wacom tablet.  Keep an eye out for inexpensive Groupons for metal prints.   Try out a small freebie if you can before making a final decision.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 8, 2015)

Ron I am leaning towards the metal Print,you may be right.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks Designer,great suggestions.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 8, 2015)

Mpix.com you can get a metal print of a 12x18 size for $59.99. While that's not cheap I have had meals that cost more (for 1 person).

Just look for modern metals on their site.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 8, 2015)

Jaca that did turn out very nice.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 8, 2015)

No worry,I will be procrastinating this for a while.LOL


----------



## waday (Jul 8, 2015)

ronlane said:


> ...$59.99. While that's not cheap I have had meals that cost more (for 1 person).


I can absolutely see that per person depending on location and occasion. I think the wife and I paid about $110 per person at a restaurant in DC...  Granted, it was our fault for picking one of the fancy restaurants... and that bottle of wine didn't help...


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 8, 2015)

On top off a good tip,yes its expensive eating out.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jul 8, 2015)

I think this would look great on metal! I just had my first one done through aluminyze and I'm very happy with their quality (previously used bayphoto, started having some issues with them). I would brighten this up by a 1/2 stop before sending it off to be printed though. Nice image!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 8, 2015)

Ah just the man I was going to ask when I got around to it.I am glad  you mentioned bay photo, thats where i was looking before the over whelming confusion kicked in.Thanks.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jul 8, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> Ah just the man I was going to ask when I got around to it.I am glad  you mentioned bay photo, thats where i was looking before the over whelming confusion kicked in.Thanks.



Bayphoto was great for like a year, but in the last few months I've had several prints come back way too dark or with defects on the metal surface (which they now claim are inherent to the process of printing on metal ). I literally received my first metal print from Aluminyze this morning, and it looks amazing. I always go with the glossy finish on white. The mat finish is a little flat looking for my tastes, and the finish where you can see the metal through the image is kind of cheesy, in my opinion. It doesn't work for every image, but I think this would look great on metal


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 8, 2015)

Gorgeous photograph.

I've done submissions to juried exhibits and white/off white mats with black frames are usually the standard for display, and what came to mind is that I think that would work beautifully with this.

I have mats on hand in varying shades of white and ivory (since they aren't all that expensive) and print my own photos (usually glossy which would probably look nice with the water); I need to see which shade mat works with a particular photo. I'd probably go with a plain black frame, maybe a smooth finish rather than textured wood grain since there's so much 'texture' in that water in the photo.

I just find I don't want the mat/frame to detract from the photo but blend and enhance it.


----------



## KmH (Jul 8, 2015)

The photo you want to print looks to have been cropped to a non-standard aspect ratio that is very rectangular - and not the same aspect ratio as an 11 x 16.
16 / 11 = 1.45  - Meaning the long side of an 11 x 16 print is 1.45x longer than the short side. Plus a landscape format print would be a 16 x 11.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 8, 2015)

That will work,Thanks keith.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 8, 2015)

I didn't think of it early but I called the camera store closest to me and they do prints but they send them out. They have Samples to look at so that should give me an idea and they may recommend something as well.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 8, 2015)

Seeing samples sounds like a good idea. I was thinking after I posted that I'd probably have a smaller size print like an 8x10 done if I wanted to try out a different product (I've gotten sample packs of paper to try before I need to print something important).


----------



## PropilotBW (Jul 8, 2015)

Very nice photo!!  I say you go for it!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks


----------

